# Hello



## ArthurGPym

Hello everyone. I am new here. I have not had the courage to tell my story but I am diligently reading many of the threads here and getting lots of great information on how to deal with my current issue. Thank you all for having me.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

ArthurGPym said:


> Hello everyone. I am new here. I have not had the courage to tell my story but I am diligently reading many of the threads here and getting lots of great information on how to deal with my current issue. Thank you all for having me.


Welcome and hope you find what you are looking for here.


----------



## ArthurGPym

Do I have to be married to post a thread in the Coping With Infidelity forum, or should I post elsewhere? I am not married to my partner.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

ArthurGPym said:


> Do I have to be married to post a thread in the Coping With Infidelity forum, or should I post elsewhere? I am not married to my partner.


Infidelity is infidelity in any committed relationship, married or not. Post where you like.


----------



## Sfort

ArthurGPym said:


> Hello everyone. I am new here. I have not had the courage to tell my story but I am diligently reading many of the threads here and getting lots of great information on how to deal with my current issue. Thank you all for having me.


Feel free to open up. Everyone (who wants to be) is anonymous here.


----------

